#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-20
<Antrax2000> :D
 * Craw^ mano kay Antrax2000 
<projectxeno>  my new blog article >> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/09/demystifying-backdoor-shell.html
<compromised> dugo ilong
<compromised> heh
<compromised> astig, ikaw nag code nung backoodr shell?
<compromised> backdoor*
<compromised> may ganun pala
<compromised> IRC bots
<projectxeno> actually avalon
<projectxeno> nope d ako
<projectxeno> pero may personal released ako
<projectxeno> na php
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> yung sa screenshot r57 shell yan
<projectxeno> tapos site na na napawn which I backdoored
<projectxeno> i mean private shell ako
<projectxeno> hehe
<projectxeno> modify ko lang
<projectxeno> this for example is an r57 shell > http://ns10.freeheberg.com/~axelkama/images/configu.php
<projectxeno> hmmm
<projectxeno> may c99 din na kind of shell
<shipcode> may personal ako shell pero prvate po. nxt time cguro debug ko php functions nun
<compromised> cool
<compromised> para ba yang sa terminal
<compromised> pwde mag execute ng commands
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> like ls -la
<shipcode> perl ircbot.pl
<shipcode> uname -a
<shipcode> sbin/ifconfig
<shipcode> cat /etc/issue
<shipcode> kaya lang yang bingay ko sau wla yang run command ^^
<shipcode> sa google
<shipcode> dami mga shells na masesearch
<compromised> ahh
<shipcode> mga sites na may shells
<shipcode> hehe
<compromised> oo
<compromised> nde pwde
<shipcode> basta dork mo lang
<compromised> bakit
<shipcode> nka safe mode yan ^^
<compromised> anu yung dork
<shipcode> dork >> google query po
<shipcode> for example
<compromised> safe mode?
<shipcode> inurl: c99.php site:br
<shipcode> safe mode >> lang run or execute command at d ka mka upload
<shipcode> but sa shell na yan pwede
<compromised> ahh ic
<compromised> karamihan ginagamit yan sa hacking?
<shipcode> actually
<shipcode> pag backdoor na
<shipcode> meaning napasok na yan
<compromised> san ba yan galing
<compromised> paano napasok un dun
<shipcode> through sql injection,rfi,remote code execution,sniffing, md5 cracking, bruteforce,etc
<shipcode> anong saan galing?
<shipcode> yung site ba?
<shipcode> actually yung admin ng site na yan
<shipcode> d na active
<shipcode> so what i did
<shipcode> exploit
<shipcode> then i emailed the admin
<shipcode> then he said
<shipcode> i can just have it
<shipcode> na
<compromised> I mean yung backdoor na shell
<shipcode> after reporting it can be xploited
<compromised> Ikaw nag lagay nun dun?
<compromised> buong server hawak mo mismo?
<shipcode> nope sa site lang pre ^^
<shipcode> with the admin's permission after saying ur site can be xploited
<shipcode> and said
<shipcode> u can have it boy coz i don't use it anymore :p
<shipcode> promise
<compromised> ah ic
<compromised> anu namn makukuha mo dun after mo lagyan
<shipcode> chk mo post ko sa blog
<shipcode> yun na
<shipcode> mga benefits
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-21
<zakame> ls
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-22
<kidsodateless> hello all
<bobjabba> hello
<bobjabba> compromised...
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-23
<bobjabba> Pag wala talaga sila Shipcode, Antrax, Greencloud, Craw wala akong kadaldalan dito hehe
 * kidsodateless * :)
 * epal *hugs* everyone
<epal> xD
<bobjabba> wazzaaaap
<bobjabba> epal, naligo ka na ba bago mo kami hug? lol
<epal> wala pa.. mwahaha
<bobjabba> nyahahaha
<arscariosus> hello
<arscariosus> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-09-25
<compromised> @_@
<butiki> compromised: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<compromised> !help
<butiki> compromised: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<compromised> supybot
<compromised> :)
 * arscariosus :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-18
<nhatz> waaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Terminus> o/
<nhatz> yo
<Terminus> wassup?
<wers> waaaaaaaazzzaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2012-09-21
<impeldown> Yoh
#ubuntu-ph 2013-09-16
<zakame> hi all
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-16
<Caramoan> kamusta sa lahat
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-18
<jmazaredo> hello
<DeathKane> wazzup
<MarkDude> hello jmazaredo  DeathKane  :)
#ubuntu-ph 2014-09-21
<asakapab0i> Ping
<asakapab0i> Nag join nako sa FB group.
<asakapab0i> Paki accept po please.
<asakapab0i> Bryan B.
<PHIndex> accepted
<asakapab0i> Thank you!
<asakapab0i> ll
